# trompa carnicera



## silvialxk

Ciao a tutti 

nel libro che sto traducendo, "Manolito Gafotas" mi sono imbattuta in questa frase:

"Estaba con mi amigo jugando a la trompa carnicera, cuando va y llega sin previo aviso el chulito de Yihad, me pone un pie en la trompa -en la trompa carnicera, no en la mía- y me dice..."

Ho chiesto ragguagli a due ragazze madrelingua (incontrate per caso sull'autobus ) e mi hanno spiegato che la trompa carnicera è una specie di trottola (e non una proboscide carnefice, come avevo inizialmente tradotto, non senza perplessità ) ma anche loro sono rimaste confuse leggendo l'inciso _'en la trompa carnicera, no en la mía'_.
Sospetto un gioco di parole ma non riesco a venirne a capo... Ho cercato il termine persino sul dizionario monolingue online della Real Academia ma non ho trovato nulla che faccia al caso mio... Idee? Sono tentata di appellarmi all'intraducibilità


----------



## Tomby

Quando io ero bambino "jugar a la trompa" era *questo*, più conosciuto in Castiglia come "peonza". Non conosco l'aggettivo "carnicera" in questo gioco.
Spero di essere stato d’aiuto!
TT.


----------



## silvialxk

Grazie  

Per caso sai dirmi anche come dovrei interpretare quel "me pone un pie en la trompa -en la trompa carnicera, no en la mía"? Trompa significa anche qualcosa tipo, che so,naso? E' quel "no en la mía" che proprio non riesco a decifrare


----------



## Tomby

È a prima cosa che ho pensato prima di rispondere alla tua domanda, ma non capisco il senso; non so cosa significa "_me pone un pie en la trompa_" e "_no en la mía_". Per me é strano mettere il piede sul naso.
Vedi questo link studentesco su Manolito Gatotas, magari...
Buona giornata!


----------



## Neuromante

Forse si riferisce al pisselo Chiamato in spagnolo anche "trompa"

Quì, alle Canarie, la "peonza" viene chiamata "trompo", forze misse il piede sul giocattolo e chi parla spiega che non fu sul suo pisselo


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Forse si riferisce al pisselo


¿Qué es pisselo?
¿Es lo que estoy pensando: algo _mayor_ y no tan esférico como un "pisello"?
Solo di sí o no.
TT.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, per i bambini la "trompa" equivale al "pisello" in italiano. (Non metto il punto esclamativo perché non mi pare che sia una parolaccia).

È una delle parole preferite del personaggio dei fumetti e dei cartoni animati Shin Chan, nella versione spagnola e catalana. 

Il gioco di parole è che arriva il bulletto Yihad e gli pesta la "trompa", quindi specifica che si tratta della trottola e non del suo pisello. 

In bocca al lupo per trovare una traduzione che mantenga l'ironia... Mi sa proprio che dovrai cambiare la frase. La trottola ha un ruolo fondamentale (se ne parla ancora prima o dopo?) o puoi sostituirla con un altro giocattolo con un'ambiguità simile?
Io lo cambierei con "palla/pallina".

http://www.unavatar.com/imagenes/avatares/shinchan.jpg

http://sinosuke.blogspot.com/2006/03/eeeeee-mira-mi-trompa.html

"Trompa" non si trova sui dizionari col significato di pisello, ma l'immagine della proboscide (cioè di un "prolungamento di un organo, prensile tubolare ed elastico") dovrebbe essere piuttosto trasparente con un minimo di fantasia: è una semplicissima metafora, talmente semplice che la usano i bambini piccoli di quattro-cinque anni.


----------



## gatogab

Cuando chiquito yo jugaba con mis compinches muchos tipos de juegos, pero con _*trompos*._



> In bocca al lupo per trovare una traduzione che mantenga l'ironia...


 
Neanche in castigliano  la troverei se si tratta di '_trompa'._

Esiste una piccola trottolina di plastica di forma esagonale. In ogni lato c'è scritto un comando o dei numeri come i dadi.
Si fa roteare con le dita (pollice+medio) e quando si ferma ti dice cosa devi fare con l'oca.
Non trovo la immagine.
Bene, questa trottolina viene chiamata "pirulo" o "pirulín", cioè, pisello.

Perdindirindina, sarò stato chiaro!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

ursu-lab said:


> "Trompa" non si trova sui dizionari col significato di pisello, ma l'immagine della proboscide (cioè di un "prolungamento di un organo, prensile tubolare ed elastico") dovrebbe essere piuttosto trasparente con un minimo di fantasia: è una semplicissima metafora, talmente semplice che la usano i bambini piccoli di quattro-cinque anni.



Correggo la svista, la proboscide è vero che è prensile, ma il pisello è solo "pensile" .


----------



## silvialxk

Ahahahah, beh in effetti l'idea di un pisello prensile ha dell'inquietante 

Innanzitutto grazie a tutti!!! Ho le idee decisamente molto più chiare ora, e la proposta di cambiare la "trottola" in "palle" non è affatto male! Cerco di riformulare la frase decentemente, poi semmai vi farò sapere  L'unica alternativa che mi resta sennò è solo quella di eliminare l'inciso e buonanotte 

Aggiungo un' ulteriore informazione che mi ha dato oggi la mia prof. uruguaiana: trompa può significare anche 'bocca', ed esiste anche l'espressione 'estar de trompa' che significa essere di malumore, tenere il broncio


----------



## El tano trucho

[Per futura consultazione.]
Scusate se è un po' fuori tema vista che la questione è stata già diramata.
Può essere che in Argentina "trompa" si traduca anche con "bocca"? O mi confondo?
Come p.es. in "cagarse a trompadas", letteralmente "prendersi a pugni in bocca".
Saluti,
ETT


----------



## silvialxk

El tano trucho said:


> [Per futura consultazione.]
> Scusate se è un po' fuori tema vista che la questione è stata già diramata.
> Può essere che in Argentina "trompa" si traduca anche con "bocca"? O mi confondo?
> Come p.es. in "cagarse a trompadas", letteralmente "prendersi a pugni in bocca".
> Saluti,
> ETT


 
Probabile, in Uruguay usano il termine anche per indicare la bocca (vedi mio post precedente  )


----------



## El tano trucho

silvialxk said:


> Probabile, in Uruguay usano il termine anche per indicare la bocca (vedi mio post precedente  )


Scusa, non avevo letto il tuo ultimo post (avevo iniziato a scrivere e poi mi ero distratto)...
D'altronde, lo spagnolo da una parte e dall'altra del Rio de la Plata è molto simile.


----------



## gatogab

silvialxk said:


> Probabile, in Uruguay usano il termine anche per indicare la bocca (vedi mio post precedente  )


 
Tiene la trompa hinchada = ha il muso gonfio.


----------



## ursu-lab

La trompa è comunque anche il naso (nel DRae non c'è, ma nel Seco e nel Gabino Ramos sì che si trova l'accezione ironica di naso), ma siamo sempre lì, come rendere il gioco di parole con il giocattolo? 

Comunque perché toglierlo? Di solito non si fa mai nelle traduzioni letterarie. Cambia giocattolo e fa' una battuta simile. L'importante in questo caso è mantenere la battuta di spirito, no?


----------



## honeyheart

Personalmente, creo que sería mejor hacer lo contario: conservar el juguete original y eliminar el juego de palabras.  Porque considero (es mi humilde opinión) que es más relevante para un lector (más aún si es de un país distinto al del autor) conocer a qué juegan los niños nativos del lugar donde se desarrolla la narración, que entender un "chistecito idiomático", que si bien es muy pintoresco, es igualmente prescindible, dado que es sólo una licencia que los vocablos nos conceden al escribir, pero que no es determinante en cuanto al contenido de la obra.

P.D.: Entre el "trabuco naranjero" de la otra vez, y la "trompa carnicera" de ahora, se me están yendo las ganas de comer...


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> La trompa è comunque anche il naso


 
Naso = *picota.*


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que se trata de "Manolito Gafotas" un libro para niños, no ya tan niños, así que, en mi opinión, es mejor conservar el juego de palabras. Es el tipo de cosas que los adultos escriben en boca de niños cuando pretenden hacer literatura infantil. Ese tipo de cosas que los padres tendrán que explicarle a los niños al tiempo que ven como caen del pedestal en que los tenían.

No he leído esos libros completos, pero si algunos párrafos bastante largos y el lenguaje usado es así de pintoresco todo el tiempo: El protagonista se refiere a su hermano pequeño como "el enano" y de un modo tan impersonal que hay que esforzarse para saber lo que el niño está haciendo de verdad. Otro motivo para mantener el juego de palabras.


----------



## silvialxk

Alla fine ho risolto con "pistoline giocattolo" e "pistolino" - "Mi mette un piede sulla pistolina - sulla pistolina, non sul pistolino".


----------



## laura12345

Salve...dunque se ho ben capito "pirulí" è sinonimo di "trompo"?


----------



## Neuromante

No, piruli sarebbe leccalecca


----------

